# BB/Kajak Fänge 2010 Offtopicfree



## pilker 11 (4. Januar 2010)

Moin

Da Ich noch keinen Trööt für dieses Jahr
gefunden habe,mach Ich einfach mal einen auf.

Wann:03.01.10
Wo:Klinikum Neustadt
Wer:Meiner Einer und Puki
Was:Ich 2 Dorsche 61+48,Puki 2 Dorsche 48+51
       und ziemlich viele Aussteiger,haben sehr vorsichtig
       gebissen.
Womit:Gummifisch in braun und rot

PS:saukalt an den Füßen
     Und allen noch ein Frohes Neues Jahr

              Gruß Jochen


----------



## Angelgeiler (20. März 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann: Heute 7-10 Uhr
Wo: Weissenhaus
Wie: SOT
Womit: Gufi, Wattis und blinker
Wetter: Nass von oben und unten, Wind aus Süden bei ca 3-4 bft
Was: Glatte Nullnummer, hab sämtliche Tiefen befischt, war sogar bis hinter die Netze draußen.

Naja mir hat dat schon richtig in den Fingern gejuckt bei den Temperaturen, aber scheinbar steht der Dorsch noch zu weit draußen. werd in 2 Wochen nochma angreifen ma schaun was dann geht.#6
Der Strand war übrigens wie immer dichtgesch***** mit Mefoanglern die hatten aber scheinbar auch nich wirklich was.

Petri allen Fängern, lasst ma hören wenn ihr wieder in See stecht.

Gruß:vik:


----------



## Fishcat23 (26. März 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

So,jetzt aber:
Wann: 26.03.10 
Wo: Dazendorf / Kembs
Wer : 2 Kumpels und ich.
Wie: 1x Fishcat Streamer, 2x RTV 
Zeit : 14:30 - 19:00
Wetter: Sonne/Wolken
Wind: schwachwindig
Köder: GuFi, Wattis und Kneifer
Fang: 14 Dorsche ( 40 -50 cm) und 7 Platte (25 - 48 cm)|supergri
Die BB Saison haben wir erfolgreich gestartet. Die Fische haben wir auf ca. 5 m Wassertiefe erbeutet. Die Jungs haben sehr vorsichtig gebissen > einige im Drill verloren.
Alex


----------



## trollingfreak (29. März 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Moin mal in die runde gesagt!! Bin jetzt auch mal nach 3 Nullrunden zum zug gekommen, zwar nicht die Masse aber ein schöner Tag.:vik:
Wann:29.03.10 
Wo: Dazendorf / Kembs
Wer : Ich und mein Belly
Wie: 1x Jenzi 
Zeit : 9:30 - 14:00
Wetter: Sonne/Wolken
Wind: schwachwindig (wsw) anfangs ne 3, dann abgeflaut auf 1-2
Köder: Twister/Blinker
Wurde auch mal Zeit, das Wasser war noch recht kalt, so knapp 5Grad.
Petri allen !!!!!!#6


----------



## trollingfreak (30. März 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

So heute wars mal wie es sein sollte vom Belly, nicht lange suchen sondern gleich die Rute voll auslasten:vik: . Erst vorne rumgedümpelt in der hoffnung auf eine Trutte  aber vergebens, dann auf ca 4-5m tiefe gepaddelt und dort gings gleich mit einer Doublette los#6
Wann:30.03.10 
Wo:hohwachter bucht
Wer : Ich und mein Belly
Zeit :16-19 Uhr
Wetter: Sonne/später bewölkt
Wind: recht windig ca 12 knoten so, später abflauend auf 9knt
Köder: Twister/Blinker/Springerfliege
War ein echt gelungener Abend, ertmal wieder lecker Dorsch essen#6


----------



## Fishcat23 (2. April 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann: 02.04.10 
Wo: Dazendorf / Kembs
Wer : 2 Kumpels und ich.
Wie: 1x Fishcat Streamer, 2x RTV 
Zeit : 07:00 - 12:00
Wetter: Sonne
Wind: SSW 4
Köder: GuFi, Wattis und Kneifer
Fang: zu Dritt 32 Dorsche und 13 Butt.|supergri
War ein schöner Tag , Wetter super, Fisch war reichlich da.
Ab 11:00 war es mit den Bissen vorbei.
Alex


----------



## Bellyangler (7. April 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann: 06.04.10 
Wo: WH
Wer : zu viert
Wie: 2x RTV, 1x kleines schlauchi
Zeit : 15:30 - 19:30
Wetter: teils sonnig, teils bewölkt
Wind: zunächst wenig bis gar nicht aus S, später 3 aus SO
Köder: GuFi
Fang: insgesamt 24 Dorsche, wobei 3 wieder schwimmen durften, da sie zu klein waren. 

zunächst bissen die fische nur vereinzelt und vorsichtig, mit dem wind kamen dann mehr und vor allem stärkere bisse, erfolgreich waren diesmal nur dunkle Gufis. in den mägen der fische war dann aber alles vorzufinden: garnelen, krabben, wattwürmer, sehr kleine fische (keine ahnung was für welche), tobis usw. 

insgesamt ein schöner start! |supergri

gruß bellyangler


----------



## Yak_Jonas (9. April 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann: 06.04.10
Wo: Dazendorf / Kembs
Wer : ich
Wie: Kajak (DAG fish´in)
Zeit : 16:00-19:30
Wetter: Sonne/Wolken
Wind: schwachwindig aus Süd
Köder: Kopyto Motoroil
Fang: 10 Dorsche zwischen 42 und 51cm

Hab anfänglich noch mit der zweiten Peitsche mit Wattis geangelt, aber schnellstens eingestellt. Zwischen 5 und 6 Metern gings tierisch ab. Ich hatte nur einen Fisch unter 40cm.. Habs auch mit grellen Farben versucht, aber das lief überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Yak_Jonas (9. April 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann: 07.04.10
 Wo: Weissenhaus
 Wer : ich
 Wie: Kajak (DAG fish´in)
 Zeit : 14:00-16:00
 Wetter: Sonne/Wolken
 Wind: windig aus Ostsüdost
 Köder: Kopyto Motoroil
 Fang: nix

Hatte mehr mit dem Wind zu kämpfen als mich aufs angeln konzentrieren zu können. Hätte ich mal ein bisschen länger durchgehalten, abends ist der Wind ziemlich abgeflaut.


----------



## Yak_Jonas (9. April 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann: 08.04.10
 Wo: Weissenhaus
 Wer : ich
 Wie: Kajak (DAG fish´in)
 Zeit : 16:00-19:00
 Wetter: Sonne/Wolken mit Schauern
 Wind: schwachwindig aus West, später auffrischend.
 Köder: Kopyto Motoroil
 Fang: 7 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 48cm

Wieder ging es ab 5 Meter richtig rund, allerdings waren auch ein paar kleinere dabei.


----------



## rahnschote (9. April 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann:                        08.04 Donnerstag/17-19h
Wo:                           Weißenhäuser strand
Wer:                          Ich...
Wetter:                      Bedeckt,wind schwach ausNW
Womit:                       22gMöre Silda,silber-schwarz
Tiefe:                         so 4m(vor Steilküste)
Fang:                         10 Dorsche(30-40cm)alle released
                                 und eine 55er Meerforelle:q:q:q


Hatte mich recht spontan auf den Weg an den strand gemacht,und hatte nach ner guten viertel std. nach 2 kl dorschen einen kräftigen Biss ,als der fisch sich recht mühelos rannkurbeln lies,dachte ich wider an einen kl.dorsch  
doch kurz vorm BB sah  ich wie die schnur seitlich hochging(dorschuntypisch...)!Dann sah ich sie gemächlich anschwimmen und dachte :Ach du Kacke...du idiot hast gar kescher mit...!|scardielötzlich kam leben in die blitzeblanke Schönheit,ich bekam gerade noch die Bremse auf ...nach unzähligen Fluchten am leichten geschirr (fast 10min )habe ich denn irgendwie eine handlandung hinbekommen:vik:
Und erstmal einen freudenschrei richtung Watangler geschickt
*Meine erste Maßige Mefo vom BB aus!*und denn gleich so eine schöne...Ca . 4pfund schwer und super blank
Danach war nur noch zugabe,viele bisse aber alles nemo´s,egal...Der tag war Perfekt
Fotos leider nur auf Handy und ich find das USB kabel nicht#q
Waren noch 2BB draußen ,ein yak , 4 watangler ,2 schlauchboote(die wohl auch 2 kl. mefos hatten)


----------



## stint11 (10. April 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Moin,

ich war am DOnnerstag und hab mein neues SOT entjungerft. 

Neustadt, von 7 - 16 Uhr, 15 Dorsche zwischen 38 und 53cm, alle gebissen bei 4,5m Wassertiefe auf Gummifisch Motoroil und Springerfliege Polar Magnus und zum Abschluss dann doch noch endlich die eigentlichen Zielfisch gefangen, Meerforelle 43cm blitzeblank. Die allerdings bei 1,4m Wassertiefe, Dazu hätte ich das Boot nicht benötigt.

Den ganzen Tag über hatte ich mind. 6 Mefos als Nachläufer. War ziemlich frustrierend zu sehen, was da für Fische hinter meinem Snaps hinterher waren. Das Wasser war ziemlich klar und ich konnte bis fast 4m Wasserteife die Bodenstrukturen klar erkennen. Wind war so gut wie keiner vorhanden und buckende Fische waren des öfteren auszumachen. Neben Kleinfisch waren jede Menge Seeringelwürmer unterwegs. Das könnte auch der Grund gewesen sein, warum die Mefos Donnertags zu zickig waren.

Hochgerechnet saß ich 9 Stunden, unterbrochen von einer 5 Min. Pause im Boot und es war kein Stück anstrengend. Ganz im Gegenteil, es war einfach nur klasse. Mich hat da das Fieber nun vollends gepackt.

Gruß Sönke


----------



## macmarco (10. April 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann: heute, 10.04.10, 13.00-15.00h
Wo: OH
Wer: Schutenpiet und icke
Was: 8 Dorsche, 5 Platten, 1 Mefo 62er
Womit: 2 Jaks

Konnten heute leider nicht allzu lang fischen da der WInd reichlich zulegte und wir später ne gut 4-5 hatten.
Fischen bissen sehr gut, aber nur auf Watties. 

Nachdem ich mich dann mal entschloss nen Gummi ranzumachen, bekam ich gleich beim ersten Wurf einen Ruck in der Rute. Dachte mir eigtl. es wäre mal wieder ein kleiner Dorsch, aber nach ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen sah man dann das Ostseesilber aus dem Wasser schießen mit dem Gummiisch am Maul hängen.:vik:
Hat nen bissl gedauert, aber dann lag sie endlich auf dem Schoß:m


----------



## DJSchossi (13. April 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann: 13.04.10
Wo: Neustadt
Wer : ich 
Wie: BB
Zeit : 10:00-11:00
Wetter: Nebel
Wind: ententeich
Köder: rot gelber Gufi
Fang: 3 Dorsche so zum die 42cm

Leider nur eine Stunde da der Nebel immer mehr wurde und mann nachher nur noch knappe 30m sicht hatte


----------



## BellyEnte (15. April 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann: 14.04.2010 15:30-18:30
Wo: Hohenwachter Bucht
Wie: Belly Boat Togiak
Wer: Ich und ein Kumpel
Warum: Wetter sah eigentlich ganz gut aus und ich musste einfach mal wieder an die See :q
Womit: Überwiegend dunkle Gummifische und Jigs
Fänge: 3 kleine Dorsche die alle wieder schwimmen und 3 aussteiger!
Wetter: War verdammt windig aus NO

Es war ein sehr schöner Angeltag, leider war der Wind so extrem das man es kaum geschaft hat da gegen an zu Paddeln, naja da der wind direkt von der Seite kam war das nicht so schlimm. Aber die beine taten dann abends dochganz schön weh |supergri
Entweder sind die kleinen (und Grossen:g) Racker noch nicht da oder es lag daran das wir nicht weit genug drausen waren??
Aber in anbetracht des Wetters war nicht mehr drin ... naja als wir dann unsere sachen wieder zusammengepackt hatten, wars dann zum glück auf schlag so gut wie Windstill |kopfkrat

Cu


----------



## Smallmouth (17. April 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann: 15.04./16.04.2010 17:00-20:30
Wo: Dahmeshöved
Wie: Belly Boat Fish Cat 4 
Wer: Ich und 2 Kumpel
Warum: Wetter 15.04.Sonnenbrandrand /Ententeich ,16.04. mehr was für die Waden 4-5  NW später 2-3 , da die Fishe schon bei ca. 150 m vom Ufer aus voll da waren , war der Wind kein Problem , zur Not hing der Anker . :q
Womit: Egal was es ging alles jeder Wurf ein Treffer oder Doublette
Fänge: Irgendwas um die 150 Dorsche an beiden Tagen alle 40 -50 cm auch mal ein paar 35er dabei 
          die 15 Besten dann später filitiert .

Wer Küchendorsch fangen will sollte jetzt los , führt man den Köder etwas schneller und im Halbwasser ist immer ein Forellenkontakt drin , an beiden Tagen noch einige Forellen verloren und zurückgesetzt .

Bei den Uferanglern geht es dann gegen 19:30 los auch da sind 10 - 20 Fische möglich wie wir dann beim rausgehen
festgestellt haben .

Petri


----------



## macmarco (20. April 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann: Sonntag, 18.04.10, 13.00-17.00h
Wo: OH
Wer: Schutenpiet und icke
Was: jeweils für 2: 80 Dorsch (18 kamen mit), 8 Platte
Womit: 2 Jaks

War ein wirklich genialer Tag. Sooo viel Fisch, dass es teils wirklich anstrengend wurde, wenn man mit 2 Ruten am fischen war. Man muss aber mal sagen, dass bei der Masse die wir fingen, vllt. nur!! 10 untermaßig waren, wobei ich dann auch erst die Fische ab 50 mitnahm #6
Passte alles :m


----------



## macmarco (24. April 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann: heute, 24.04.10, 14.00-17.00h
Wo: OH
Wer: Schutenpiet und icke
Was: Jeder so 30-35 Dorsche, und noch eine Platte
Womit: 2 Jaks

Heut waren schöne Dorsche unterwegs und wenige untermaßige. Leider wurde die Drift anstrengend und die Köderführung war dann auch nicht mehr so leicht. Damit wurden dann auch die Fische weniger aber es war trotzdem ein herrlicher Tag #6


----------



## Bellyangler (25. April 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Moin, 
waren gestern zwischen 13.00 und 17.00 Uhr in WH unterwegs.
Die Angelei war leider nicht so erfolgreich wie bei MacMarco und Schutenpiet. Bei stark ablandiger Strömung und gleichzeitig recht frischem Nordwind #q mussten wir die Dorsche mühsam zusammensuchen. Köder war Kopyto Motoroil.
Insgesamt 10 Dorsche (45-55cm),  3 untermaßige zurückgesetzt. 
Gruß Bellyangler |wavey:


----------



## Angelgeiler (25. April 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

moin,
war auch gestern in dahmeshöved unterwegs

Wann: 6.30-10.30 Uhr
Womit: Kayak
Wie: Posenmontage mit Wattis, Gufi
Warum: Weil ich noch nich wirklich erfolg mit Wattis und buttlöffel hatte und ich somit ma dran war.
Was: ca 30 Dorsch wobei viele untermaßig waren und ich nur 7 entnahm + 1 Butt von 30cm#6

Mit der Posenmontage hat echt super geklappt, selbst der Butt hat gut darauf gebissen. Die Dorsche haun die Pose schon ziemlich flott unter wasser, is echt was fürs auge.
Wetter war einfach traumhaft bei sonnenschein und fast ententeich. Freu mich aufs nächste mal, hoffentlich nächstes wochenende.
Gruß:vik:


----------



## smith1337 (26. April 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann:24.04.2010, 6-20uhr
Wo: mecklenburger/lübecker-bucht, tiefe 4-10m
Wer: Tobi & ich
Wind: 3btf W, dann auf 1-2btf aus N, dann 2btf aus E
Was: ca. 50-55 dorsche (40-knapp 60cm) satt, 2 hornfische, 1 untermaßige mefo
Womit: alles! gummi, pilker, blinker

na ihr verrückten! ich verfalle der einfachheithalber mal dem telegramm-stil:

- 6 bis 8uhr mit der watbüx am strand wenig bis kaum fischkontakt -> belly startklar gemacht
- 3-4std angeln auf dorsch...wahnsinn...50-55 fische, der größte teil bei 40-45cm, wenig untermaßige, einige "bessere" 50-60cm...jeder ca. 10 entnommen!
- 14-15uhr mittagspause
- danach bis ca. 19:30 auf mefo vom bb (wasser zu hoch) 1 von ca 40-45cm und 2 horni´s
- abends noch 2 bratwurst erwischt, braune :g was soll ich sagen...schmecken auch |rolleyes


----------



## Fishcat23 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann: 20.04. und 30.4.
Wo: Dazendorf / Dahme
Wer : 2 Kumpels und ich.
Wie: 1x Fishcat Streamer, 2x RTV 
Zeit : 07:00 - 12:00 ( 20.4.), 16:00 -21:00 (30.4.)
Wetter: Sonne ( 20.) Bewölkt (30.)
Wind: Schwachwindig / W 5 am 30.4.
Köder: GuFi, Wattis und Kneifer
Fang: 20.4. 45 Dorsche und 12 Butt, 30.4. 75 Dorsche und eine Scheibe.:q
War an beiden Tagen spaßiges angeln. Sehr viele Dorsche denen noch ein paar cm fehlen.

Alex


----------



## Bellyangler (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Moin, 
waren heute zu zweit los. Ursprünglich wollten wir in WH raus, aber dort stand ein tierischer Wind mit entsprechender Brandung auf dem Strand#q. Also ab nach Dahme TP.
Dort von 10.00 bis 13.00 Uhr gefischt. Ergebnis: 9 Dorsche, davon 2 mitgenommen, Rest war knapp maßig, sollen noch ´n bisschen zulegen!.
Hoffentlich ist das jetzt nicht das Standardmaß der Saison!:c
Gruß Bellyangler #h


----------



## ray (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010 Offtopicfree*

Wann: 01. / 02.05.
Wo: Fehmarn & Bliesdorf
Wer : Freundin und ich
Wie: 2 Yaks /WS Tarpon
Zeit : 9:00h - 17:00h
Wetter: Bewölkt (01.) Sonne (02.)
Wind: 3-4 am Samstag / ruhige 2 Sonntag
Köder: GuFi, Blinker, Wattis
Fang: Samstag 15 Dorsche, davon 7 zum mitnehmen, Sonntag 4 Dorsche & 1 Horni

Unsere erste erfolgreiche Yak Tour! Samstag war es wegen dem Wind grenzwertig, dafür aber sehr erfolgreich - die Dorsche haben sogar direkt neben dem Yak in nur 3,50 Meter Tiefe gebissen, fast alle auf Gummi. Den größten Dorsch hab ich dann beim letzten Wurf von Ufer aus gefangen :vik:
Sonntag war es dann einfach traumhaft, auch wenn nicht so viele Dorsche da waren - nächste Woche geht es wieder los!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

moin moin, heute zu zweit vor börgerende gewesen(07.00-13.30uhr)
11 dorsche über 40, 1 flunder 51(auf gno) , 3 hornis
viele untermaßige dorsche, einige buckelnde mefos gesehen, wollten aber nicht beißen.
angeltiefe war zwischen 6 und 8,5 m- starke strömung, erst aus west, dann aus nordost
köder waren helle 30 gr bliker( va snaps, gno..)

naja nicht viel, aber für die erste belly fahrt war´s ganz gut...
ich glaub ich bin süchtig, hoffentlich wird´s do/fr wieder was


gruß an alle


----------



## macmarco (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann: heute, 13.05.10
Wo: Dahme
Wer: Boot Angler und icke
Womit: 2 Jaks
Was: Ich : 35-40 Dorsche, 7 mit....Boot Angler: 35-40 Fische

Hatte 30 Watties dabei.Pro Watti ein Fisch+ die, die mit Gummi gefangen wurden. Es ist unheimlich viel Fisch unterwegs. Hat tierisch Spaß gemacht...war ja auch schließlich Ententeich


----------



## catch and eat it (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

verangelt man da nicht viele kleine dorsche?
von den ca 40 die ich heute hatte, war die hälte grade so maßig.
hätte denen ungern nen haken ausm magen gezogen.
mitgenommen hab ich 8, 6x 50 cm , 2x maß mit verletzung :/
köder: gummi


----------



## Carp-Riots (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann:Vattertag
Wo: Staberhuk
Wer: Ich und n Kumpel
Womit: Snaps und Gummis
Was:zu zwiet ca 60 dorsche ein hornhecht und zur überaschung ne gute scholle die sich denn snaps schmecken lies!alles in allem ein top tag wenn nicht gefühlte 1000 angel da gewesen wären!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann: 17.05.10 20-21.30Uhr
Wo: Börgerende
Wer:ich allein
Womit: belly
Was: 3dorsch zwischen 43 und 48
Wetter:w/nw 3-4, zum abend ne gute4

es war zwar ganz schön ruppig, sodass ich um 21.30 aufhören musste, aber ich musste einfach raus!
ich hatte noch 2-3 bisse und 2 aussteiger.
keine 5meter neben mir ein lautes platsch!
ich guck hin und seh ne forelle(zw.60-70cm) die delfin spielt und 3 mal in ganzer länge aus dem wasser springt 
(toll:l)-wollte aber leider nicht beißen...#d
naja ich hoffe auf besseres wetter...

schönen gruß an alle


----------



## xbsxrvxr (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann: 19.05.10 19-21.45Uhr
Wo: Börgerende
Wer:ich allein
Womit: belly
Was: 12Dorsch 40-47cm, dazu ca. 10-15 lütte
Wetter:n 2-3

Anfangs starke Dünung vom Tag, hat zum abend hin nachgelassen und es  wurde spiegelglatt.
Bisse haben sich ab 20.45 gehäuft.

Wann: 20.05.10 17.30-21.45Uhr
 Wo: Börgerende
 Wer: vatter und ich
 Womit: belly
 Was: 28Dorsch 40-56cm, dazu ca.40lütte
 Wetter:wnw 2-3

einige gute fische(50-60cm) im drill verloren.
wahnsinn wieviel fisch sich abends in strandnähe rumtreibt|uhoh:..
leider viele um die 36-38cm.
anfangs haben wir ab 40cm mitgenommen, dann ab 42/43cm.


----------



## macmarco (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann: heute, 29.05.10
Wo: Großenbrode
Wer: Staffag and me
Womit: 2 Jaks
Was: ich ca. 15 Leos (3 mit zw. 50-60) 10 Platte (3 mit)

Wetter war zu gut um zu Hause zu sitzen


----------



## macmarco (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann: Heute, 05.06.10 09.30-14.30
Wo: Grobro
Wer: Belly_gaga and me
Womit: Watties + Gummi
Was: Jeder 4 Platte, dazu jeder um die 20 Dorsche

Es waren am morgen nicht grad die besten Bedingungen aber es klappte doch noch... Ich habe lediglich nur die Platte mitgenommen und Gaga zusätzlich 10 Dorsche


----------



## Bellyangler (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Moin,
wir waren auch mal wieder los:

Wann:05.06.10 13:30-16.00 und 18:30-21:00
Wo: Dahme
Womit:Gummi, Blinker
Was: insgesamt ca. 40 Dorsche, davon 21 mitgenommen (zudem sind viele Dorsche wieder ausgestiegen. Sie haben sehr vorsichtig gebissen und erst gegen Abend wurden sie unvorsichtiger und inhalierten den Köder teilweise komplett ein)

Geangelt haben wir lediglich bis zu 200 m vor der Küste. Viele andere waren wesentlich weiter draußen und scheinen auch besser gefangen zu haben...
War ein toller Tag mit viel Sonne und wenig Welle --> sehr entspanntes Angeln!#6

Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## BB-cruiser (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Sa. in Wh. 11 Frösche um 40 :cdie hab ich alle da gelassen ich glaube die wohnen da .Und das alles von 1700-2200 #q#h


----------



## Fishcat23 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann: 05.06.10 06:00-12:30
Wo: Staberhuk
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Womit: Watties + Gummi
Was: 70 Dorsche von 40 -60 cm und ein Butt.

Fische haben zwischen den Netzen auf 8m Wassertiefe gebissen. Bei schwachumlaufendeem Wind und einer Drift von 0,4 kn war es ein super Vormittag.
Alex


----------



## xbsxrvxr (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

05.06.2010 -19.00-22.30
meine freundin und ich
börgerende
bei 3-9m
gummi und blinker
sonnig, fast windstill und viel zu warm

ich hab die fische nicht gezählt, haben uns 5 dorsche und n paar hornis mitgenommen( mittag am sonntag)
1 mefo gesehen, viele dorsche gebissen, meist kleine 36-45cm#d

hat zwar nicht geklappt mit der forelle , aber war trotzdem ganz nett


----------



## Fishcat23 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Moin,
hab gestern ( 8.7.) mal das Strandtuch gegen das BB getauscht.
Thorsten und ich sind um 06:00 vor Staberhuk ins Wasser.
Der Wind aus S-SO der Stärke 3-4 bescherte uns eine leicht Brandung und eine schöne Drift. Nach ca. 30 min Paddeln hatten wir den Angelplatz erreicht. 6 Meter Wassertiefe zeigte das Echolot, mit Fischanzeige :q.
Im laufe des Vormittags zogen die Leos langsam tiefer ( 8-9 m ). Da wir bedeckten Himmel und etwas Wind hatten war es nicht ganz so heiß.Ab 11:00 verzogen sich die Wolken.
Die Dorsche bissen auf alles was wir ihnen vor das Maul hielten ( Kopyto schwarzrot, Springerfliege (schwarz) und Watties ).
Um 11:30 waren wir mit zusammen 46 Dorschen ( 45-62 cm ) wieder an Land.:g
Lg
Alex
Anhang anzeigen 139834


----------



## trollingfreak (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

So , gestern  von 20-22.30uhr mitn belly in dahmeshöved gewesen aber ....!!!!! wind war nix angesagt |bigeyes aber war ne leichte brise so um 2bft aus N/O und 0,5-1m wellengang was die ganze angelegenheit nen bisschen wackeliger machte , naja ergebniss?! Glatte nullrunde . Wie erwähnt hatte wir in der letzten woche mehr  erfolg vom kleinen boot aus bei deiner tiefe um 15m . Naja was solls hat spass gemacht .
Petri allen:vik:


----------



## trollingfreak (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

So , gestern  von 20-22.30uhr mitn belly in dahmeshöved gewesen aber ....!!!!! wind war nix angesagt |bigeyes aber war ne leichte brise so um 2bft aus N/O und 0,5-1m wellengang was die ganze angelegenheit nen bisschen wackeliger machte , naja ergebniss?! Glatte nullrunde . Wie erwähnt hatte wir in der letzten woche mehr  erfolg vom kleinen boot aus bei deiner tiefe um 15m . Naja was solls hat spass gemacht .
Petri allen:vik:


----------



## macmarco (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann: Heute, 31.08.10, 08.30-12.00h
Wo: Fehmarnsund
Wer: Ich allein 
Womit: Watties 
Was: 16 Platte, und viele Bisse nicht verwandelt , größte 49cm

Bei einer Windstärke 4 im Sund ist es nicht grad einfach zu fischen... Selbst der Anker zieht mit der Strömung mit |uhoh:
Heut morgen lief es richtig gut, so dass ich nicht mal dazu kam, meine 2te Rute fertig zu machen |bigeyes

Aber ich bin völlig zufrieden und es tat mal wieder gut mit dem Jak auf dem Wasser zu sein :m


----------



## Fishcat23 (14. August 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Moin, ich mußte mal wieder los.

Wann: 13.8.10 17:00-21:00
Wo: Staberhuk
Wer: Bastie und ich
Womit: Watties + Gummi
Was: 13 Dorsche (45 -53 cm), 6 Wittels,ein Butt und ca. 12 Dorsche zurück#6
Fangtiefe: 11,5 - 13 m 
Wind: Schwachwindig aus Ost

Es hat mal wieder gejuckt und wir wollten das gute Wetter ausnutzen. Schade war nur das die Leos so weit draußen standen. Da wäre jetzt ein SOT besser gewesen.
Lg
Alex


----------



## Hitschie (12. September 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Moin moin,

so ich hab es geschafft mal los zu kommen.

Außer Fisch kam noch ein sehr schöner Sonnenaufgang hinzu.

War vom Hellwerden bis 11 Uhr am Weißenhäuser Strand.
Wetter war super. Nur die letzte halbe Std hat es geregnet.

Hab 4 Dorsche von 45-50cm gefangen.

Einer kam noch auf dem Rückweg hinzu |supergri nach dem Knipsen...

#h


----------



## trollingfreak (23. September 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Guten abend in die bellyrunde gesagt!!!! 
bellysaison wurde heute recht erfolgreich eröffnet. war heute mit nen kollegen in der lübecker bucht mitn belly unterwegs und hat sich gelohnt. jeder von uns hatte ca 10-15 dorsche wovon ich 7 mitnahm. grössen waren so zwischen 45-50cm 5 stk und 2 um die 55-60cm . 
also  war  es nen gelungener abend  .
wird also langsam aber sicher  losgehen.
petri alle:vik:


----------



## stint11 (25. September 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Hallo,

hab Donnerstag ganz kurz entschlossen das gute Wetter ausgenutzt und mich mit meinem SOT Richtung Bülk Leuchtturm auf gemacht. Hab von 07.00 bis 13.00 Uhr gefischt. 

Ergebnis 2 Bisse, 2 Fische. Zuerst gegen 09.00Uhr bei 4,50m Wassertiefe einen Dorsch von 46cm auf braunen Gummifisch und dann gegen 11.00 Uhr in 2,50 Wassertiefe auf 25g Snaps SchwarzRot eine Meerforelle von 49cm.

Ansonsten ein wunderschöner, sonniger Tag, wo man die Seele auf dem Wasser so richtig baumeln lassen konnte. Leichte Welle bei mäßiger Strömung.....ich konnte das Riff super gut abfischen und war über die Größe doch ein wenig überrascht.

Gruß Sönke


----------



## Hitschie (25. September 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Moin moin,

war am Freitag von Mittag bis 18 Uhr (Weißenhaus) aufn Wasser,was soll ich sagen,hab fast ne fette Nullrunde gemacht.3 Bisse verkloppt,ein 45 er Dorsch hatte wohl mitleid mit mir |rolleyes der durfte aber wieder nach hause schwimmen.Dann von 15 bis 18 Uhr noch nicht mal mehr ein Biss.
Hab alles probiert,vom Gufi,Wobbler und Snaps.
Mit Gufi hab ich bei fast bei jedem Wurf braunen Schlick rausgezogen. Bin noch ins tiefere gefahren,kein Schlick aber auch kein Dorsch 

Wenigstens das Wetter war ne Wucht.Schön warm und fast windstill. Keine Strömung.War ganz entspanntes Angeln.Der Regen kam erst beim einpacken.

Trotz allem ein sehr schöner Tag aufn Wasser.

Freu mich aufs nächte mal.

Petrie allen Anglern #h


----------



## AndreasG (26. September 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Gestern war ich mit nem Freund auf dem Wasser.

Wann: 25.09.  1400 - 1800
Womit: Gummi, Rot / Schwarz und Kupfer- Messingtöne
Was: je 6 Dorsche zw. 48 - 53cm und die gleiche Menge an kleinen wieder zurück
Fangtiefe: 5-6m
Wind: W2
Strömung: nicht spürbar

Es war ein netter Nachmittag, zumal es für ihn die erste BB-Tour überhaupt war. Wieder einer infiziert.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (27. September 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Moin,

wann: 25.09.2010 - 17-20Uhr
wo: Dahme TP
wer: Locke und ich
womit: Gummi/Blech
Tiefe: 5-6m "analog" gemessen
Wind: null
Drift: kaum zu spüren auflandig
Wetter: anfangs bewölkt, später Nieselregen
Ergebnis: zusammen 19 Dorsche, davon 6 für die Pfanne - keine Winzlinge dabei, aber eben unter BB-Maß :g

Schöner Saisonbeginn :m


----------



## Fishcat23 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Moin,

wann: 14.10.2010 - 07:30 -13Uhr
wo: Dahme TP
wer: Michael und ich
womit: Gummi / Wattwürmer 
Tiefe: 4-7m 
Wind: zu erst SW 3 dann NW 5-6:r
Drift: 0,5kt 
Wetter: bewölkt mit sonnigen Abschnitten
Fang: Zusammen 43 Dorsche 42-58 cm, 2/3 der Fische haben auf Wurm gebissen.
Als wir an Land waren hat der Fischer auch seine Netze auf der 8 m Linie ausgelegt.:c
Alex


----------



## macmarco (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann: Heute, 17.10.10
Wer : ich
Wo: Großenbrode
Was: 12 Dorsche, 3 Platte (einer kam nur mit)

Waren erst in Dahme heut morgen...da dort die Welle bissl dolle war, haben wir uns entschieden nach GB zu fahren... War auf jedenfall die richtige Entscheidung |wavey:


----------



## haukep (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

So, jetzt hab ich es mal auf Platte probiert...

*Wann: 13.10.2010 11:00-15:00
Wo: Hohwachter Bucht
Wer: Ich
Womit: Wattis von Marcel
Tiefe: 3-5m
Wind: S um 1-2
Drift: leicht 
Wetter: bewölkt mit sonnigen Abschnitten
Fang: 5 schöne Flundern um die 35-40cm
Sonstiges: Die Fische waren eher nah am Ufer als weiter weg. *


----------



## Wassermännchen (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Passt zwar nicht ganz hierher aber ich habe meine ersten Hechte und Barsche vom Kajak aus gefangen....einfach nur Geil......:vik:

Drei Hechte zwischen 50 und 65cm.auf einen Weißen Storm Wild Eye Minnow.Schwimmen alle wieder....


----------



## Fishcat23 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Moin,

wann: 22.10.2010 - 15 -19:30 Uhr
wo: Dahme TP
wer: Ich ( Fishcat Streamer xl )
womit: Gummi / Wattwürmer 
Tiefe: 4-7m 
Wind:SW 2-3
Drift: 0,3kt 
Wetter: zuerst Sonne, dann immer mehr Wolken und etwas Nieselregen
Fang: 27 Dorsche 
Bevor ich den ersten Dorsch an der Angel hatte, besuchte mich schon die Waschpo ( Fischereischeinkontrolle )
Danach habe ich die Dorsche vereinzelt Zwischen 6 und 7m Wassertiefe gefangen. Mit zunehmender Dunkelheit rockte es dann auf 2-3 m.:vik:
Alex


----------



## Bellyangler (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Moin,
war heute endlich mal wieder los:

Wann: heute morgen von 6.00 bis 8.30 Uhr
Wo: WH
Wind: nix, 0-1, dafür kaum Drift
Wie: RTV
Womit:Gummi, Wobbler
Was: Dorsch

Bin heute morgen in der Dunkelheit angefangen, nach ca. 30 Minuten der erste Dorsch- leider an der Oberfläche ausgestiegen|gr:. Dann mit Einbruch der Morgendämmerung knallten die Dorsche rein - insgesamt 10, 8 davon 40-53cm für die Küche #6. Hatte als Beifänger mal am Dropshotsystem einen dünnen Gummifisch/-wurm in rotschwarz aufgezogen. Der Haken sitzt ja direkt an der Schnur, wurde trotzdem 3mal voll inhaliert. Ab 8.00 Uhr nix mehr.
Alles in allem ein schöner Angelmorgen.
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## BliWo (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Ich bin heute endlich wieder auf dem Wasser gewesen.

Wann: heute von 10.00 bis 14.00 Uhr
Wo: OH Ostküste
Wind: erst ca. SO 1-2, später deutlich zunehmend 
Wie: SOT
Womit: Gummi
Was: 17x Dorsch ü45:vik:

War ein klasse Tag wobei der Beginn eher schwierig war. Anfangs habe ich zu flach gefischt, wie ich mich über tiefere Gründe begeben habe wurde es dann deutlich besser - gefangen habe ich letztendlich alle auf 10 - 13 m.  Ab 14.00 setzte dann Regen ein, auch die Brandung nahm hörbar zu. Also Schluss gemacht...

Interessant war auch, dass ich heute das erste mal mit zwei Ruten gefischt habe, eine davon passiv -Gummifisch auf Grund runter, 1 m hochkurbeln und ab in den Rutenhalter. So konnte ich ca. 7 Stück erwischen; plus div. Fehlbisse, wohl auch weil ich die Rute zu spät in die Hand bekommen habe.

Nächstes WE geht es wieder los...


----------



## DJSchossi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Wann:11:30-15:30
Woahme TP
Wer:ich und ein kumpel
Wie: 2x Guidline drifter
Womit: Gummi und Fliege
Was: Ich 10 (4mitgenommen), Kumpel  18 (7mitgenommen)

Irgendwie lief das heute nicht obwohl mir das wetter gefiel nur ein Dorsch war gerade über 50cm. Ansonsten wo wir ankammen kurz durchgezählt und es waren 18Boote mit uns 5Belly`s und 1 Poonton boot plus Brandungsangler und Spinnfischer von Land sowas hatte ich bis dato noch nicht dort gesehen und der Fischer kam nachher auch noch und hat Netze ausgelegt


----------



## Bellyangler (7. November 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Moin,
waren heute mal wieder los:

Wann: heute morgen von 6.30 bis 9.00 Uhr
Wer: Bernd und ich
Wo: WH
Wind: 3 zunehmend aus West, angesagt war 2-3#c
Wie:2 x  RTV
Womit:Gummi, Wobbler
Was: Dorsch

Haben heute mit Sonnenaufgang angefangen, recht starker Wellengang machte das Angeln bisschen ungemütlich,
haben ca. 400m vor der Steilküste begonnen , später auf 250m weiter ran ans Ufer, Wassertiefe 2-4m. 
Bernd twisterte 2 schöne dicke Dorscheund hatte noch 4 Aussteiger#q , ich  6 zwischen 40 und 55cm zum Mitnehmen. Alle Fische bissen auf gelb/orange Gummi und sehr vorsichtig.
Da der Wind auffrischte und die Wellen immer höher wurden, haben wir um 9.00 Uhr Schluss gemacht.
Gruß Bellyangler#h


----------



## Fishcat23 (17. November 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Moin,

wann: 16.11.2010 - 08:00 -13:30 Uhr
wo: Staberhuk 
wer: Torsten und ich ( Fishcat Streamer Xl / Panther )
womit: Gummi / Wattwürmer 
Tiefe: 4-7m 
Wind:NO 2-3
Drift: 0,5 kn 
Wetter: Sonne
Fang: zusammen 40 Dorsche ( 45 -65 cm )
Schöner Tag mit sehr viel Fisch 38- 45 cm zurück; Gummi ( Motoroil und Brauntöne ) war deutlich besser als Würmer.
Alex
Anhang anzeigen 149462


----------



## MichaelB (21. November 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Moin,

20.10.2010
TP
14-17Uhr
Wind aus südlicher Richtung maximal 2bft
nicht wahrnehmbare Drift
sehr trübes Wasser

6 niedliche Brandungsdorsche  zwischen 40 und 50cm die nach dem Lösen des Hakens so derart gestrampelt haben, dass sie allesamt wieder schwimmen |rolleyes

Gruß
Michael


----------



## magnus12 (22. November 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Moin,

so langsam bekomme ich den SOT-Bogen Raus, Sa auf der Kifö immerhin 8 zum mitnehmen. (Nach jeweils 0, 1, 3 fischen ein trend?) Hart erkämpft: Gufi, wurstscheiben-Blinker(geiles Teil!), Wobbler, BeifängerFliege(DS montiert) 
leider keine Traummaße, alle zw. 45-50cm bzw. nochmal soviel kleine zurück
haben ziemlich spitz gebissen, vor allem am die am wobbler 
Alle fische auf 7-8m

Gruß

Frank#h


----------



## Blindfischer (22. November 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Petri Frank,

mit Fisch macht doch mehr Spaß oder?

Bei uns lief es gestern auch ganz ordentlich

Wer: BB-Cruiser und ich
Wo: Timmendorf
Wann 13:00 bis 16:30 
Wetter: am Anfang ganz gut , später herausfordernd, es hat sich eine ordentliche Welle aufgebaut, ist manchmal sogar beim Driften seitlich ins Boot geschwappt...

Die Dorsche haben recht gut gebissen, ich habe 8 Stück um die 50 mitgenommen, ein paar kleinere schwimmen wieder.
Bei Cruiser dasselbe Bild.

Hauptsächlich in der Nähe der 10m Kante, so um die 8m ( geschätzt, weil kein Echo).

Ging bei mir ausschließlich auf eine sehr ausgeklügelte Montage:

40Gr.Pilker in rot/schwarz und dann ablassen.

Ich versuche heute Abend noch die Bilder von der Kamera zu bekommen ( wenn ich das Kabel finde).



Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Fishcat23 (28. November 2010)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2010*

Moin,
wann: 28.11.2010 - 08:00 -13:30 Uhr
wo: Staberhuk 
wer: Sebastian und ich ( Fishcat Streamer Xl / Fishcat 4 )
womit: Gummi / Wattwürmer 
Tiefe: 4-9m
Wind:N - O 3
Drift: 0,7 kn 
Wetter: Schneeschauer ( ca. 1 cm Schnee auf dem BB ) #d
Fang: zusammen 26 Dorsche ( 45 -60 cm )
Morgens auf dem Hinweg zeigte das Thermometer -12 °C !!!
Die Stellnetzflotte hatte den gesamten Abschnitt mit Netzen zugepflastert. |gr:
Die Dorsche waren nur vereinzelt anzutreffen.

Viel Spaß und besseres Wetter wünsche ich euch am 4.12.

Alex


----------

